# ROYAL OAK  CLASSIC PRICE DROP AGAIN!



## Hawging It (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello all. I was just in my local Lowes knocking around and as always went over to the smoking/grilling section. They have just put the Royal Oak Classic, which is all I use now on clearance. $4.99 per bag. This summer it was pushing $8.00. 2 weeks ago it was $6.99. Had to get a cart full. I don't use much charcoal in the stick burner. About 1/2 chimney to get my wood going. I do use it in my Weber Kettle for offset smoking as well as grilling steaks, burgers and such. I am in Southeast Mississippi. Don't know if this is a regional thing or not but check it out. 







ROYAL OAK CLASSIC





6 BAGS 92.4 POUNDS TOTAL


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice grab I still burning up stuff I bought 2 years ago.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm gonna have to check our local Lowes out. I'm down to three bags. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2019)

Great find! Thanks for posting. I'm probably good until the Spring, but nice to know you're watching. Like!

Ray


----------



## JJS (Nov 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm gonna have to check our local Lowes out. I'm down to three bags.
> 
> Chris



I checked Lowe’s online for my local store, $4.99/bag with 75 available in store. Thought it might save you a trip if you weren’t already heading there


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks, our store has 54 bags left. Clarence sale lasts until the end of December.  

Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 18, 2019)

My old lady would set me on fire if I brought home another car load of charcoal!

Keep in mind this isn't really a deal breaker for me


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 18, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> My old lady would set me on fire if I brought home another car load of charcoal!
> 
> Keep in mind this isn't really a deal breaker for me


That's funny. Really glad I switched this summer from Kingsford to The Royal Oak Classic. Just a better Charcoal in my opinion.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the post . Gonna go look tomorrow .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for the post . Gonna go look tomorrow .


Any time! Our Lowes has a fairly good Smoking/Grilling department. I'm just not a Pellet Smoker sort of a guy but they have a TON of different Pellet smokers and a HUGE supply of different types of pellets.  Pellet Heaven. HaHaHaHa!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks Hawg.
Checked the local Lowes and they have the same price and a good stock.
I'm getting low and was worried about making it through the winter and spring..  Not as many people as me understand that grilling and smoking in a Minnesota winter is a welcome treat.



fivetricks said:


> My old lady would set me on fire if I brought home another car load of charcoal!
> 
> Keep in mind this isn't really a deal breaker for me


Wife questioned my stocking up in May.  I need to show her how is left.


----------



## woodz (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m gonna have to check the local establishment. I have never used that brand


----------



## woodz (Nov 19, 2019)

Popped in to the local Big Blue store and snagged up 5 bags. They were going quick! They even had a little charcoal chimney on sale so it ended up in the cart.. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks Hawg.
> Checked the local Lowes and they have the same price and a good stock.
> I'm getting low and was worried about making it through the winter and spring..  Not as many people as me understand that grilling and smoking in a Minnesota winter is a welcome treat.
> 
> Wife questioned my stocking up in May.  I need to show her how is left.


All you got to do is bundle up warm and get after it! Glad they got plenty for you.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

woodz said:


> Popped in to the local Big Blue store and snagged up 5 bags. They were going quick! They even had a little charcoal chimney on sale so it ended up in the cart.. Thanks for the head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find! Glad you got some. Plus the deal on a chimney!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

woodz said:


> I’m gonna have to check the local establishment. I have never used that brand


There is a thread that was posted a few months back comparing RO to Kingsford. The guy spent a lot of time on his research. That is when I switched. Do a search and you will find it.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks, our store has 54 bags left. Clarence sale lasts until the end of December.
> 
> Chris


Get em all!!


----------



## woodz (Nov 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> There is a thread that was posted a few months back comparing RO to Kingsford. The guy spent a lot of time on his research. That is when I switched. Do a search and you will find it.



Thanks Hawg, I'll check it out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2019)

Here's the one(I think):
From the Charcoal Nerd - aka 

 noboundaries






						Kingsford Briquettes vs. Royal Oak Ridge Briquettes: Burn Temperature, Time, and Ash Comparison
					

It's that time of year just before Memorial Day when "bulk" charcoal goes on and off sale, with deep discounts, up to 50%.  July 4th will be the next opportunity, then Labor Day.  After Labor Day you can often find "clearance" sales that are unbelievable as stores empty their summer stock to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## woodz (Nov 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's the one(I think):
> From the Charcoal Nerd - aka
> 
> noboundaries
> ...



Yep, that's the one. I just read through it and was going to link it up. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's the one(I think):
> From the Charcoal Nerd - aka @noboundaries
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

woodz said:


> Thanks Hawg, I'll check it out.


Chris has attached the link to the thread


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 19, 2019)

Oops, got beat to the punch!


----------

